# lets see your cooking area... looking for ideas for a canopy setup for my cooking area.



## jerseydrew (Jul 18, 2013)

don't know where else to put this on the site. but i want to setup a cooking area for my grill and smoker so that it is covered and protected some from wind. i'd love to see pics...


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry can't help...when it's rainy  my smoker goes in the middle of the garage with the doors open and an exhaust fan going.    I am going to put up one of those triangle sun shades for those hot sunny days though.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 19, 2013)

I cook on the deck and use an EZ-Up when it rains.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Drew,

I mainly use the back porch these days...when it's nice outside we sit by the smoker, when it's hot or cold I take the ET-732 remote into the house.













100_4450.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ May 27, 2013


















100_4449.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ May 27, 2013






...but sometimes we set up the circus tent and have a ball!!!!













8-31 PB.jpg



__ pgsmoker64
__ Aug 31, 2012






Good luck!

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2013)

9127710366_c8ce8da71e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2013






Currently our back porch has these set up. Mainly for shade, not rain. Next year the back porch is getting a trellis over this area with retractable sunshades between the purlins. Front yard is getting all the attention this summer.













8678628029_5123212d66_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 24, 2013






Then there's the boat shed. 20 x 20 two sides are enclosed two sides are open, full of boats and smoking apparatus!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 19, 2013)

This is under my deck but the deck above has a roof over the bar that sits directly above this.














20120721078.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 19, 2013






that's not smoke its steam lol (fast and hot ribs)














20120721087.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 19, 2013






The pit is underneath this, and there's a roof above the bar.














outside bar.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 19, 2013






This is my GOSM that sits somewhat under the roof that is above the bar.














20091227094.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 19, 2013



















20091227178.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 19, 2013






If it's raining heavy, I will roll the grill under the bar roof.













20100904190.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 19, 2013


















20120401433033.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 19, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello jerseydrew.  Those accordian type like dirtsailor is showing are great.  I have one (10'x10' ).  Most come with at least 3 sides.  I modified my sides with more 2 more ties to the legs and put 3 eyelets across the bottom of each side to stake them down.  I also added a 2nd guy line to each leg and got 12" pencil size tent stakes for each tie down spot.  These are REALLY easy and quick to up up.  I take mine along in the travel trailer when camping.  One nite while camping had winds of 40mph gusting to 50 mph and she held fine.  Good useful piece of kit.  Hope this helps.  Keeps Smokin!

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

My MES 40 and my Weber "Q" are lucky little guys, and get to stay under roof on the front porch.

Bear


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 19, 2013)

jerseydrew said:


> don't know where else to put this on the site. but i want to setup a cooking area for my grill and smoker so that it is covered and protected some from wind. i'd love to see pics...


Here's where my grill and smoker is.













2013-05-04 17.40.11.jpg



__ whittling chip
__ Jul 19, 2013






Happy smoking!

WC


----------



## hambone1950 (Jul 20, 2013)

Whittling Chip said:


> Here's where my grill and smoker is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That's a real nice set up! Did you do all that your self? That metal roof is great.


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 20, 2013)

I had two friends help me build it. It only took about 4 days. (Not including pouring the 10x10 pad). It was a great project and works fantastic. I can go out in any weather and stay dry and keep smoking. I have a gas grill with rotisserie, weber charcoal grill with rotisserie, two turkey fryers, a MES 40 and Lang 36 patio hybrid. I'm still trying to design a large gas griddle for doing breakfast out on the deck. The canopy is starting to get a nice smokey color to it.

Thanks for the comment.

WC


----------

